# Tubemate display message saying got virus



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I downloaded Tubemate from one of links from tubemate.net. 
After I install I get message











saying (3) Virus detected

Scan and remove virus now.

Is this real virus or just advertisement to by their malware anti-virus software ?

I install this apk file to Samsung S3 Android phone.

I used AVG android app. to scan but it says no viruses detected,

HOw could I get rid of that message ?

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks to be a fake ad on the website. They are very popular.


----------

